# Anyone doing ****ty in college or even high school right now or have?



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I so am..:cry


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, my grades really reflected my state of mind at one point. If I look at my transcript, I can see the large dip that coincided with some pretty deep depression.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, my school placed me on a probation list, if I don't pass my classes that i am repeating from last semester they will kick me out of school, plus i need a 2.0 GPA or higher to stay in that college, so far i have not passed any math quizzes or tests, and my attendence is bad, we are only suppose to have 3 absents in each class, and in some of my classes i have around 4 or5 absences  I just want to give up and join the military like my uncle did, but i do want to pursue my major. Been having these problems since my high school senior days. back in my younger days in school I was considered the smart quiet kid with good to near perfect attendence, but i am not sure what happened in high school my grades started to go down and got worse around 11th and 12th grades, i was suppose to graduate in 2008 but I ended up graduating in 2010 at age 20, for 1 one lousy class  So yeah......LOL


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I just barely graduated highschool with a D average.


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

Yep, my concentration is terrible and i find myself wanting to give up all the time : (


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I remember throughout my degrees, I'd be performing below my abilities. I attended places in London with good reputations so I'd always wonder why the heck they'd allowed me in (I had severe low confidence and it's lingered). Some of my grades weren't good, but I'd always pull it together enough to do well at the end. I didn't even submit weekly assignments (well, rarely) due to my problems and had poor supervisors for my research, but found ways to compensate and work around that. It takes a lot of perseverance and figuring out when severe issues such as anxiety and procrastination interfere daily and you lack a support system, but it's worth persisting.


----------



## ZRebellion (Mar 20, 2011)

Redoing my 3rd secondary year for the 4th time,if I fail,my life is pretty much f*ed.
I can't quit school and have a bad job...I just can't,I need a good job in order to be able to live alone and peacefully.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my grades took a huge dip when i entered high school and i _just_ inched through, basically maintaining the bare minimum grades all throughout my education (73ish to get into university, C+ to graduate uni), and took more years than normal to graduate each. i don't know how i got through it tbh.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm starting to fail a lot of my courses and haven't handed in 2 assignements each worth 2.5%, skipped a group discussion worth 5%, and missed a lab worth 2%. I have a 20% lab exam tomorrow and can't seem to study haven't even looked at it yet and it's midnight. I just don't see the point. Why do I need to know all the names of a piece of bone? Why are the names so complicated? Why do I need to know exactly how to spell every single word!? 

I just feel like everything is so insignicant (because it is) and it just ruines my ability to study because I don't get the end goal. After this semester I'm done with school. I'm taking a year off and when I go back, I'll probably go to a college instead of university. Man, I could use a drink... too bad I pitched my whiskey. What a stupid idea that was.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just dropped all my classes and starting fresh next semester when I have my SA under control


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

I scored a ****ty 1.6 gpa for the first semester all because I couldn't fit into the school life at all due to SA. 
Until second semester, I start to improve by about 1.0, thanks to the medicine that the doctor prescribed me.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's not SA related though. My class make me feel stupid. I'm in my second year now and the people who were 'on my level' have all dropped out. Everyone is aiming for A's, A*s, applying for top unis. 

Most my teachers think I'm lazy and don't give a sh*t so it's just become a self-fulfilling prohecy. 

It's getting to the point where if I don't revise I'm going to fail. Only thing stopping me is motivation. I'm also scared I'll revise then get asked some obscure question I haven't prepared for and have it all be for nothing.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes and I am finding it difficult to improve. In my current course, 85% of grade is based on subjective evaluation. If I was more outgoing, I feel I would do better. In fact, studies have been done which show that outgoing students (in my major) receive better evaluations and grades than introverts.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

These passed several months I've been slowly losing the focus and motivation to study. I keeps pushing things away to do them later. Just this morning I had a Pathophysiology exam. Last week was Spring Break, so I had all week to study. But I never once touched my notes or my book until yesterday. I definitely didn't do well on the exam.

I want to do well, but hate studying and hate the pressure there is to get high grades. These passed two semesters I've managed to do quite well, but it's been getting harder and harder to get myself to study because I really dislike doing it. I'm taking 5 classes this semester. 3 of them aren't difficult. But the other 2, Patho and Pharmacology, are the hardest and most important classes I'm taking. I just hope I can push myself to have the focus to do well enough in them.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm doing horribly at my community college right now. I just fool around too much and never bring myself to study.


----------



## ZRebellion (Mar 20, 2011)

> I'm also scared I'll revise then get asked some obscure question I haven't prepared for and have it all be for nothing


.

Exactly...GOD this makes it so hard to study!
You just don't know if it will reward properly...for all the damn effort you put into it.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm in high school and my grades are horrible right now.
So is my GPA, and class rank...
I know I'm capable of doing well, but I also know I have a huge procrastination problem. I can't focus on schoolwork when I get home because I always feel a need to "escape" from the day I just had.
I'm also taking classes which are rather advanced for my age, while in reality I'm just an "average" student. But my parents pressure me to, like all their smart friend's kids. I'm just doing worse this way, getting D averages in classes. The more my parents yell and lecture at me to study, etc (which is about once every ten minutes), the more I want to rebel. 
I probably can't even get into college at this point.


----------

